# Favorite Feel Good Movies



## sags (May 15, 2010)

With the theme of a lot of movies these days..........being apocalyptic, carnage, or despair...........I find myself thoroughly enjoying those movies that come along once in awhile and make me feel good.

Just finished watching Moonstruck again, hadn't seen it in awhile, and it reminded me of other movies like Big Fat Greek Wedding...........and how you would be a little happier for watching them.

What are your favorite "feel good" movies........that maybe others would enjoy?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Hot fuzz. 

God damn I love that movie.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Grosse Pointe Blank. Always brings a smile!


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Swingers, Mr Magorium's Wonder Emporium, 8-1/2


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

Blast From the Past, 1999 with Brendan Fraser, Alicia Silverstone, Christopher Walken, Sissy Spacek.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

It's a Wonderful Life- big Jimmy Stewart fan! That, and the Alistair Sim version of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anything Bogie.... The Maltese Falcon, Casablanca, The Big Sleep, To Have and Have Not, Dark Passage, Key Largo, etc. The good guys should always win.

The Bucket List, Nicholson and Freeman - just great.

The Home Alone series - Culkin, Pesci and Stern - I chuckle just thinking about them.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I like war themes..it makes me feel good when the allies whack the Nazi's, I've got the Indiana Jones box set and I just love the Raiders of the Lost Ark.
It makes me feel good to see their faces melt!

Dirty Dozen with Terry Savalas and Ernest Borgnine. These are recent remakes of the first Dirty Dozen with Lee Marvin.

Joe Pesci...I liked him in My Cousin Vinny with Marisa Tomei and Fred Gwynne (aka Herman Munster) and Ralph Macchio.... (also famous for
the movie "Crossroads" where he plays a guitar player signing a contract with the devil.

My Cousin Vinny: Great movie and lots of laughs....and to think that a woman (Lisa played by Marisa Tomei) 
knows enough about the difference between a GM Buick Skylark and a Pontiac Tempest.... ROWFF! <carver's foot is thumping on floor> ..I want to marry her!



> *Billy's Skylark does not have a Positraction rear differential, hence is unable to do such marks.* Since he cannot testify to this himself, Vinny needs Lisa, who is also a former mechanic, to do so. After requesting research from the local sheriff (later revealed to be a records search for a stolen Pontiac Tempest) Vinny drags Lisa into court. During Vinny's questioning, Lisa comes to the same conclusion regarding the tire marks and testifies accordingly


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

6811 said:


> The good guys should always win.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s2r8_BwkQo

_The African Queen_


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I like movies that beat the odds or the characters have to overcome.
-Shawshank---Loved the end of that movie and how Andy dufrene was such a mastermind.
-Good Will hunting---Samething(though ''will'' was so gifted he almost mocked it,loved when affleck went to his door and he was gone)
-Clint eastwoods latest movie(can't recall)@ the end.
Character movies.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

This movie will really age me and you probably had to fall in love with the female lead as an eleven-year-old boy for this one to have any meaning but my sentimental favorite is film called Melody/Swalk featuring Jack Wild, Mike Lester and Tracy Hide. Soundtrack features BeeGees music and Crosby Stills and Nash's "Teach Your Children". 







The movie is almost impossible to find and I ordered what I suspect to be a bootleg copy from eBay. For anyone interested, I believe the movie is available in parts on YouTube.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

My gf introduced me to the Ron Clark Story. I believe it's really low budget but it's a nice story, regardless.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Feel Good Movies - pretty much any Disney movie.
Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I rather enjoy the Resident Evil series. One of those and a few beers makes me feel quite good.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

A couple of my favorites that haven't been mentioned are

Billy Elliot
The world's fastest indian


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hawkdog said:


> A couple of my favorites that haven't been mentioned are
> 
> 
> The world's fastest indian


Saw that. That's on my 'to get list". Anthony Hopkins and his character are great in this quest to conquer world speed records way back when.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World's_Fastest_Indian

It's very sad that such a famous Motorcycle marque, like Norton, BSA have fallen by the wayside due to bad luck.
At least Triumph was resurrected.

Anybody see the Blue Max? It's a WWI movie about a german air ace. I saw it a few years ago, and just found the movie recently.
George Peppard played a very good role in this one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blue_Max


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Anybody here seen.."Walk the line"..its a hollywood recreation of the Johnny Cash story. Very well done.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walk_the_Line

Also, for those of you that like soppy movies, where romance is the main theme..
Somewhere in Time, with the late Christopher Reeve (aka Superman)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somewhere_in_Time_(film)

he is given a pocket watch that allows him to go back in time and meet an aging actress when she was a young beauty and
falls in love with her..

and don't forget his Superman movies with Lois Lane too.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Jim9guitars said:


> Blast From the Past, 1999 with Brendan Fraser, Alicia Silverstone, Christopher Walken, Sissy Spacek.


Saw it, not bad, but the Brendan Fraser movies (the Mummy, the return of the Mummy, were a bit better, IMO.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know that it fits the category of "Feel Good Movies," but I had never seen "Twelve Angry Men" and I finally watched it tonight on my iPad. It lived up to its reputation and my expectations!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> I rather enjoy the Resident Evil series. One of those and a few beers makes me feel quite good.


 ...lol!

Not to repeat some of the above favourites listed above, any movie with a happy ending makes me feel good. My selection of classics would be:

Born Free
Sound of Music 
Mr. Bean's Holiday (actually entire Mr. Bean's series)
Happy Feet
Free Willy 
 :smilet-digitalpoint each:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ...lol!
> 
> Not to repeat some of the above favourites listed above, any movie with a happy ending makes me feel good. My selection of classics would be:
> 
> ...


Yes, good choices. Especially Mr. Bean.
For a really "feel good" movie, have you ever seen "Fly Away Home"..if you like Free Willy..you will like this one, I know I did. I may actually order it from Amazon to watch it again. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fly_Away_Home


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will. I'm waiting now for the "Walk the Line" DVD from my local library (using tip take from the Frugality section).


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Sound of Music


Another movie thread? KaeJS' not enough?

The above mentioned is one of my favourite movies of all time!

I have a very long list of feel good/inspirational movies that I can't possibly list all, but I prefer the unmatched classic ones, such as 'It's a Wonderful Life'. Also, any and all Shirley Temple's movies!

More modern ones would include: I Am Sam/Amelie/Mama Mia/The King's Speech...................

Beav, sorry your fav. actor lost last night.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, this one is from sags and it has to fall into the "feel-good" category, not a just a "good" movie of KaeJS' thread which would include some bad-axx ones ... :biggrin:

Doesn't matter my favourite actor didn't win yesterday night (besides I didn't watch the Oscars) - I still :love-struck: him. So where was your favourite actor yesterday night?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> So where was your favourite actor yesterday night?


I was wondering the same thing. :frown:

Anyway, 'absence makes the heart grow fonder'. 

I read the book 'Life of Pi' several years ago; now it's time to watch the movie, again!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...is-book-and-oscar-worthy-film/article7342707/


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Was pleasantly surprised with Warm Bodies, which is in theatre right now. Really funny bits, and hard to believe that a zombie apocalypse movie could be a feel good one, but it is.


----------

